

Show HN: Spoiler free e-sports (youtube/twitch skin) - spenvo

I've put together a web app for watching spoiler free starcraft2 and also keep track of team livestreams! Let me know what you think!<p>keep in mind it's just version one at www.spoilerfreecasts.com<p>The site 1.) hides how many games are left in a "best of" series and  2.) hides the time remaining in a game. 3.) Intelligently loads comments, so as to not spoil the result.  Honest feedback is requested
======
jostmey
The website is a example of elegant U.I. design. I think I will be using this
instead of youtube.

